# This has probably been asked before...



## Scruggs (Jun 7, 2008)

This has probably been asked before, but...

I have a Tivo 240080 that a neighbor tossed out. I recently bought a 500GB hard drive to throw in it. I want to take my DVDs and convert them using the DVD shrink method I found and then transfer them over to the Tivo unit and play them on there. 

1. I know I need to activate the USB ports to use a usb ethernet adapter
How would I go about doing that?

2. I know I need a MAK to use tivo desktop, I haven't plugged the Tivo into a phone jack to see if there's a remote possibility that it has a lifetime sub. Anyway around the MAK or a way to put one in manually? 

Anyhelp or a point in the right direction would be great! 

Thanks,
Stephen


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Scruggs said:


> This has probably been asked before, but...
> 
> I have a Tivo 240080 that a neighbor tossed out. I recently bought a 500GB hard drive to throw in it. I want to take my DVDs and convert them using the DVD shrink method I found and then transfer them over to the Tivo unit and play them on there.
> 
> ...


Your right it has been asked before.

Since Tivo = Hardware + Service, Talking about how to bypass the service would be considered TOS (Theft of Service) and verboten here.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: The ports are active. You just need to enable the features that allow you to put content on the TiVo. You do that by subscribing to the service. That is the only way that is supported here. If you believe otherwise, I suggest you find other threads on the subject that discuss the matter.

2: You will get a MAK when you subscribe and set up the networking features.

Keep in mind that 1: The fact that your TiVo needs subscription for the features you want is not negotiable here. You can negotiate that with TiVo if you want though.
2: It is forbidden to discuss means of avoiding payment for TiVo service to gain subscribed features.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

The service that he is talking about, loading DVD's onto the Tivo for playing, is not available whether or not he subscribes. Thus, I would say he is not depriving tivo of anything if he continues on this path. Scruggs, check out the other forum for the answers to your questions.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

No, the feature to put content on the TiVo HDD, DVDs or not, is called TiVoComeBack, and is in fact one of the subscribed features. That other forum will say the same thing.


----------



## Scruggs (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks. Just wondering. The playing DVD's thing was pretty much how do I transfer an mpeg file to the tivo via a usb ethernet adapter from a computer. I wasn't aware that using a tivo like a VCR would be theft of service...since...it's hardware...not software...guess it'd be easier to build a DVR out of an old PC, just thought it would be nice to have a tivo unit instead...more visually appealing...Ok, again thanks. Oh, and what "other" forum were you guys talking about?


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Scruggs said:


> since...it's hardware...not software...


It's really both but it's software a lot more than hardware.

A TiVo subscription pays for the updated guide information and a valid, active Media Access Key. Without those it would just be hardware and you could do whatever you want with it. But you'd have to rewrite all the software that TiVo has provided to make it a DVR. Once you get to that point, you're probably right, it'd be easier to whip up a MythTV box out of some older unused hardware.


----------

